# HAPPY BIRTHDAY Janice!



## Professor Fate (Oct 16, 2007)

It's our lovely Owner/Administrator's Birthday today!

Not only should you all feel better about yourselves for wishing her a happy birthday but as a bonus, the first poster on page 3 of this thread before her birthday is over gets a BNIB MAC lipstick! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 [hows that for bribery?]

Show Janice how much you love her!


----------



## nunu (Oct 16, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JANICE!!
hope that all of your dreams and wishes come true!
have a lovely day!
thank you for specktra!


----------



## Hilly (Oct 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday!! I hope it is a wonderful day!!


----------



## Simi (Oct 16, 2007)

:balloons:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 dear Janice? Happy Birthday to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 I hope you have wonderful day..............


----------



## MACATTAK (Oct 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday Janice!  Have a great day/night!!


----------



## little teaser (Oct 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## frocher (Oct 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday Janice, I hope it was a memorable one.


----------



## wolfsong (Oct 16, 2007)

:balloons:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:balloons:


----------



## NutMeg (Oct 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday Janice! Enjoy your day.


----------



## aquarius11 (Oct 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Janice!  

Hope you enjoyed your special day!


----------



## Janice (Oct 16, 2007)

Thank you everyone, it was a most excellent day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... I can't believe Ian is bribing ya'll.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 17, 2007)

LoL Happy Birthday! I hope it was special 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ahem...I'll be back...making sure I'm #1 on page 3


----------



## CaraAmericana (Oct 17, 2007)

Happy Happy Birthday!


----------



## goink (Oct 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:balloons:


I'm an October baby too!


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday Janice!


----------



## blinkymei (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY Janice!!*

*Happy Birthday Janice!!!*


----------



## Perple1 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY Janice!!*

OMG ~ Happy B-day!  YAY!  Have fun & wear lots of great MU!!! 
Love & respect the work that you do!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY Janice!!*

Happy Birthday, Janice!!!!


----------



## simplykat (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: HAPPY BIRTHDAY Janice!!*

happy birthday janice! i hope you get everything you wished for because you definitely deserve it!! enjoy!


----------



## Jot (Oct 17, 2007)

happy birthday Janice. 
Hope you have a fabulous birthday.

x


----------



## redambition (Oct 17, 2007)

happy birthday Janice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Hope you have a great day!


----------



## miss v (Oct 17, 2007)

HAPPY B-day


----------



## Beauty Mark (Oct 17, 2007)

Happy birthday! I hope you have a fabulous day!


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 17, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY! have a great day Janice


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 17, 2007)

Shucks, a day late. :holysheep:

Ah well- Happy Birthday Janice!!!!! And many more!!!

:dancey:




:congrats:
:woots:




:balloons:


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm a day late but.........

























:cl  ap:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














:dancey:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:jump::woots:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:balloons::balloons::b  alloons:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













:birthday  :


----------



## saniyairshad (Oct 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday Janice Have An Awesome And Mac-ful Birthday!!!!
Xoxoxo


----------



## n_c (Oct 17, 2007)

How did I miss this?! Anyway...HAPPY B-DAY JANICE!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Oct 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









JanICe!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Oct 17, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday hun!!!!


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 18, 2007)

Happy b-b-day, lady!

Treznor is mine, but I'll put Jeordie White on loan for you.


----------



## Janice (Oct 18, 2007)

j_absinthe, I appreciate the sentiment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No Trent = No way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you everyone for your birthday well wishes, I know Ian promised something to the first poster of the third page but it's well past my BDay and I really don't like the idea of ppl wishing me well just to receive something so I'm respectfully closing the thread.


----------

